

Bellingcat, a Kickstarter for open-source investigative journalism - kmfrk
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1278239551/bellingcat

======
joshdance
Don't get the name. Is it a play on common industry terms or a famous
investigative journalism piece?

~~~
malandrew
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belling_the_cat](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belling_the_cat)

